
Freshermeat – Open-Source Security Software - adulau
https://open-source-security-software.net/
======
mmwelt
For those who were wondering what "Freshermeat" has to do with the website
(since it's not mentioned anywhere on the front page): The website is based on
"Freshermeat"[1]. The GitLab page[2] describes it as "an open source software
directory and release tracker".

[1] [https://open-source-security-software.net/about](https://open-source-
security-software.net/about)

[2]
[https://gitlab.com/cedric/Freshermeat](https://gitlab.com/cedric/Freshermeat)

~~~
ohyeshedid
I believe both are a callback to Freshmeat.net, one of the original OSS
release trackers.

~~~
elsonrodriguez
I remember almost getting in trouble in high school because I had
freshmeat.net bookmarked on my lab computer.

The counselor was afraid to even click it!

~~~
mohaine
Same here but at my first job. It took me a while to figure out why they
thought I had downloaded hundreds of megs of porn. Finally told them to just
click through and got an oh, nevermind.

------
dfc
There are a lot of projects listed that seem to have a questionable connection
to "security software": liquidsoap, pelican, geoplot, lounge, Julia,
pytesseract, etc. Am I missing something?

~~~
runningmike
A list with only relevant Oss security tools can be foundation on
[https://github.com/nocomplexity/SecurityPrivacyReferenceArch...](https://github.com/nocomplexity/SecurityPrivacyReferenceArchitecture/blob/master/secsbb_list.rst)

------
badrabbit
Nice. I use some of these.

Unfortunately,commercial software is a few years ahead for some of the more
complicated projects.

I prefer opensource but lack of support is a deal breaker in many professional
environments.

~~~
gerdesj
Security is a funny old thing. I don't think that a discussion that starts
with worrying about open source vs not open source is too relevant. I use
quite a few of those tools as well and I'm blowed if I'll spend much money on
software in this sphere. I'll spend it on expertise though, if I need help. I
do have a sub for a Nessus scanner for some simple marking of my homework and
laying a baseline.

If you need "professional grade" support for this stuff, then you are probably
in the wrong line of work.

~~~
badrabbit
Not true at all. I have stood up some of those projects in this post and when
I left the org,there was no one else to support them and it became cheaper to
pay some vendor to give you an appliance than run it all in-house.

With abundance of internal staff who can support it,opensource is viable but
not always competitive either.

------
softwarelimits
Just curiosity: why did you choose python flask?

~~~
cedricbonhomme
Simply because I like simple and little things (to not call it framework) like
Flask. I did some other projects with, like for example: [https://shelter-
database.org/](https://shelter-database.org/)
([https://github.com/rodekruis/shelter-
database](https://github.com/rodekruis/shelter-database))

Before I was working with CherryPy. I switched to Flask like 6 years ago.

~~~
softwarelimits
thanks for your reply! BTW I believe you should check that shelter db project,
does not show any shelters.

~~~
cedricbonhomme
yep, I didn't noticed this. Thank you. This should be recent. I have no more
access to the database.

